# Scibor Mini's



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. I thought I would throw up this useful link to *Scibor Miniatures* who are based in Poland.

They do some pretty nice fantasy and Sci-Fi 28mm models. The Sci-Fi stuff have more than a slight leaning towards ornate Power Armour and would be great for Wolves players...loads of Runes!

There is also an excellent selection of conversion pieces available (shields, shoulder pads, basing pieces etc) and even some tutorials on sculpting hands, feet, faces and ornate armour.

So , if you have never seen their stuff, nows your chance.

Cy


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, I'm picking one up as mini for Bran Redmaw. 

My mate has a few of the novelty dwarves from them, and the mini's themselves are amazingly detailed! Has to be said, there's some wicked mini makers over in Poland


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

they are good... but the resin cast can be really rough on occasion, not so much on the minis but the conversion plates need a lot of work... still good though.

a couple of heavy work in progress shots of the land raider im painting up using the Scibor conversion panels.


View attachment 13127


View attachment 13128


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldnt mind building a SM force around those Spartan guys. cue the 300 jokes.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I think those spartans would make some great Adeptus Custodes models


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooh, it's nice to see that the Squats aren't quite gone. Death Squats of Krieg, rare species.

Midnight


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Those Squats would make Perfect Sergants for my Catachan Construction Battalion.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Takizuchi said:


> I wouldnt mind building a SM force around those Spartan guys. cue the 300 jokes.


Tonight we dine in.....Poland?:laugh:

Seriouslt though has anyone tried to use there models in with the current SM range?

Doc


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lots of folks do. Ragnar here on the forums is known to use them for Spacewolf conversions.

http://kotaminipainting.com/


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Thats really nice, but the head is WAY too small on that body with that collar.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Scibor minis do look very nice. Very tempted to get some in the future.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Shame they have a hard on for pretty much just beasts, dwarves and smurfs. Would be awesome if they had any Dark Elf/ Dark Eldar usable stuff.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the models, but there is something about them that holds me back. Are the sf knights a single piece, or are the arms/shoulder pads/heads all seperate? They look one piece to me. As I just play chaos, some things aren't availible to me. Like storm shields.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> I think those spartans would make some great Adeptus Custodes models


I think this is more what your after: 

SF Roman Legionarys Bodys Set









I may have to get some myself they look cool.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

So does the size make them represent Terminators only?

Doc

P.S. no one liked my 300 reference...come on this is some of my best material people:laugh:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Thats really nice, but the head is WAY too small on that body with that collar.


Personally I think the proportions look fine.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The giant chaos snail is pretty awesome.

Says "Nurgle Cav" all the way.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> Personally I think the proportions look fine.


It looks fine in all the photos accept the face on one. I think it might because he simply has no neck, rather than the head being too small.

He look a bit like a guy whoes head has shrunk into his shoulders.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Maidel said:


> It looks fine in all the photos accept the face on one. I think it might because he simply has no neck, rather than the head being too small.
> 
> He look a bit like a guy whoes head has shrunk into his shoulders.


:laugh: Have you seen Clint langley's Marine artwork...now that is shrunken head time 

Actually, I tell you what that high neck piece does remind me of...the Cylon Centurions from the latest Battlestar Galactica series.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to pics of players using them with standard GW range? Also would these only be used as terminators due to the size?

Doc


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, if you think about human proportions and the thickness of marine armor, a realistic design would make the helmets look small and sunken.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Does anyone have a link to pics of players using them with standard GW range? Also would these only be used as terminators due to the size?
> 
> Doc


Here you go Doc...does this help?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Well, if you think about human proportions and the thickness of marine armor, a realistic design would make the helmets look small and sunken.


Since when have we ever seen 'realistic' designs :grin:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes it helps nicely...they are a little big to be in power armor. SO if I was going to use them I would keep them to terminator representives only.


Thanks alot!!

Doc


----------

